# Helping others



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

First I make no excuses for this thread and I will and do help/answer when I think my input is helpful. So here goes, I think that if you are catering and you need to come here to seek advice on portion amounts or quantities you really need rethink what you are doing. Sorry harsh maybe but realistic. To me (again just my opinion) knowing how much to cook is almost as important as knowing how to cook it. This is a professional catering forum to share experiences and ideas. And I think it is a disservice to our trade to lead people to believe they are catering when they do not understand the basics. What us Pros are then saying is "its as easy as knowing how much and how to cook it" When in fact any professional knows its far far more than that. :chef:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Can i assume you are refering to somones request for help from the forum?
Yeah! A wee bit harsh me thinks.
Even after 2 years running my catering business, i still concern myself with portion control - Not so much am i giving them enough, but am i being too liberal. So I re-evaluate constantly and sometimes it would be good to have a sounding board. I dont have peers to confer with so...Enter chefs forum.
Portion control is easy, though I've found the same rules simply don't apply for a buffet for 120 as they do for for 10. i.e.Sandwiches need to be cut back for large head count, or they'll be left. But a small number will want the exact ammount. My Very first sandwich and fruit lunch was a huge embarassment - I had only allowed for 1 portion/head and as such, committed the cardinal sin in catering THERE WASNT ENOUGH FOOD.Thankfully they were forgiving and they're now one of my biggest clients.
Maybe i'm missing something too, but portion control gives me a headache too sometimes.
If you can make it easy for me...:smiles:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

hmmm...so if someone is trying to get a foot in the door catering wise and is utilising the forum to ask peoples opinions on various catering questions - they can't ask?? People can either give their advice or not - who is anyone to say who should or should not place a question in any forum?

Hey I'm not a caterer or a cooking profesional of any sort- but I value this site and believe many people have gained from advice, given freely, by many well-informed people here.

It's a forum for discussion - not derision. My 2 cents worth. Take it or leave it.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

During my catering years (97 -06) portion control was always an issue, but we got creative and used a lot of common sense. A senior's home Thanksgiving turkey buffet wasn't going to consume as much as a wedding where the groom was an army officer and half of the wedding party are his army buddies.... For buffets we would always station someone to serve the food--especially meat and told the guests to come back for seconds after everyone had been through.

That being said there is an awful lot of information at the libraries or from chat groups like this, and I hate to ask a question if the information is easy to obtain by myself without asking for anyone's help.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

My Thoughts are this: You can go any where and get help from any one that is willing to help. If you don't want to help . you just need to press the back button to get out of the thread. easy as that. I learnt All I know from other people. on the job and off. in forums web sites what different about a library, the wab had its own data base. USE IT ! ! ! ! how much was your computer . get your moneys worth.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Professional Catering Forum Professional caterers can share their experiences and ideas here. 

About says it all for me......
I get miffed when non-pros post technical advice on this forum and do not have any caveat about their professional culinary experience. A good example was use of leftover food from an event.....some advice posted by homecooks was scarey dangerous.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

This is really interesting. Shroom referred to the original resonses to my question about leftovers. It was my 1st visit here. I have been catering for 7 years and was scared by some of the answers concerning food safety. I almost didn't come back till I started seeing some professional answers from Shroom and a few others.

I agree that we sould be able to get help & have a sounding board AND that portion control is difficult. However, I have noticed that there are many who do seem to think all there is to it is cooking well. I want to mentor and help - where would I be without my mentor? i also find it frustrating when clients talk about how they could do it if they had time. We have a lot of skills and knowledge that makes us professionals...

Here's an idea: some personal chef pages have "newbie" forums where mentors answer their questions - would it be possible to set up something like that?
pgr


----------



## angelarleyba (Sep 2, 2007)

I assume that this thread is probably at least partially in response to my thread entitled "How Much FOod Do I need?" I would like to say that I'm definetly not a professional caterer. I've done lots of church events and dinner parties, and have been trying to figure out if I want to go to school to become a professional caterer. When I got asked to do a wedding rehearsal dinner, I was so excited, because I thought that would really help me decide if I want to do this full-time or stick with being a nanny. I came on-line because I knew if there was any place where I could figure out how much food I needed it would be online. I found this cheftalk website, and had seen that other people had asked questions about portion control. I immediately wrote my post, and submitted it, and only realized after the fact that I was in a "professional catering forum" for pro caters to swap ideas. Immediately I wrote another post entitled "I'm sorry" because I realized I probably shouldn't be asking those kinda questions in this particular forum. I'm sorry if you were upset that I asked, but people responded, and I'm truly grateful that they did.  I never meant to offend...


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

No offense taken here. Sorry if i offended you with my response. We all need help as we start. I do not know of any "professional catering school". You could go to culinary school, or to business school... or both. What really worked for me was connecting with a mentor who I then worked for for a while. She was willing to really teach me and then we became partners. I also think it wasn't just your post, but several that people were responding to. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Angelarleyba - I dont think the reaction is directed to you personally - I've noticed quite a few pleas for help portion control-wise even among the pro chefs, me included, so please dont beat yourself up.
best of luck with your up-coming events and your decision making


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh, every pro caterer knows that people always eat as expected right? 

I remember getting eaten out of the house when the farmer's convention came to our hotel. We ran out of sausage, bacon, and eggs.

We also ran out of lite beer and the bartender ended up with under a dollar in tips.

Don't be too cocky.  Be civil, and if you feel like you should ignore a post then go ahead and ignore it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

profiling guests....may not sound PC but works the majority of the time.
Those wild and crazy farmers!!! I've been feeding a couple of them for the past 3 months on Wed. evenings after market and they can put away food....many times they don't eat all day.....so when dinner rolls around they are starving.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I work a different trade, and I always keep my eyes and ears open to stuff I might learn from a different perspective, even people "uneducated"  in my trade. There's a lot I can learn from others. That will always be true.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

OK guys here goes - my 5 cents worth!! - I think this forum is great because a 'forum' generally means a community - if the 'cook at homes' need help and we have the time and the knowledge - it doesn't take much to help them!! In the UK they have a saying - what goes around comes around and I am all for helping anybody who needs help - I will MAKE time if I have to - so if you don't want to post a thread - feel free to PM me


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

So we have established that there is no technical school for catering. While you might have someone who went to culinary school go into catering, food service in a restaurant is far a field from catering. Add to that, you have to really hunt to find books on catering that give you any rule of thumb on how to decide portions, mainly because there aren't any good rules of thumb just vague notions.

Finding a mentor would be great, but catering can be cut throat and is competitive. I would venture a guess that on-line forums are one of the few places that you can receive help just starting out. Unless you live in a densely populated area where clients are everywhere, it is highly likely that you will run into established professionals who aren't interested in training their competition.

As far as portion control goes, its almost like you need precognitive abilities to figure out each event. Factor in time of day, type of event, who are you feeding and on and on. Too much extra food you lose money. Too little food you lose clients.

It seems to me that portion control is the biggest issue in catering. Worse than "newbies" in understanding the difference between being a good cook and being a good caterer is the client. They think that buffet means cheaper regardless of what is on the menu. 

I had one client for a rehearsal dinner ask for tenderloin and shrimp but keep it "simple" (read cheap) do a self-serve buffet to cut labor cost. Oh yeah, like Uncle Fred isn't going to take advantage of all you can eat tenderloin. After I explained that putting such high cost meats on a buffet required either purchasing larger quantities (driving up cost) or hiring a Commando Ninja to ensure that everyone only took their fair share, and Commando Ninjas don't exactly come cheap. The servers hired to man the buffet would be paid the same if they were passing out plates of tightly controlled portions. 
Did I mention that he also wanted it to be elegant? I don't know about you but self-serve buffet dinners don't exactly scream elegant. Caterers are also responsible for the "feel" of the event. I gently guided him to individual Wellingtons plated and served. With a rock solid head count it is easy to control portions on plated dinners, it's buffets that are the booger.

My favorite portion control nightmare story: 
 I pride myself on being fairly intuitive when it comes to reading the clients needs and I always ask detailed questions about whom I will be feeding. So when an environmental group called and asked me to do buffet lunch two days in a row for 40-45 people attending their conference and the contact person's menu ideas screamed froo-froo, I assumed it would be a La-Tee-Da group and portioned accordingly. 
Imagine my shock and horror when it turned out that the environmental group was hosting Alabama Catfish farmers!!! They loved every bit of it, I mean every last bit. Thank God only 32 showed up for the first day of the conference. These fellas had no qualms about piling three inches of food on to their plates and coming back for more. Needless to say I was ready the next day with larger quantities, thankfully I didn't lose too much profit on the miscalculation. You live and you learn.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Soo glad it's not just me Izbnso.- I Reckon thats one of the great things about this site. You can feel so insulated, paranoid and unsure of decisionsyou make without someone to confer with. Then there's the forum, and you find you're not the only one one who balls it up.
Writng this with two grated finger tips. Who in their right mind would put the grater attachment of the food proccessor in the washing up water. Me! thats who. Just glad no-one was around."do as I say, not as I do came to mind.
Not really into kitchen horror stories, but might be a good thread to see if there are any funny/black humour anecdotes we could share. I could do with a laugh - and a holiday-and a drink- and my bed


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

Please read the header a the top of this forum: Professional caterers seeking advise does not include "someone trying to get their foot in the door". There is a place for new people to post their queries, but the "Professional Forums" is not the place. It should be left for the professionals to post. 
Just my opinion though....


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

...But what's the problem with stepping down out of our ivory towers to give someone a leg up. When theyre battering at our gilded gates for advice to become one of us???????
I know the forum is best kept totally pro, but where do you draw the line?
i also know a question could be posted somewhere else and one of us would pick up on it and we'd all help as much as we could.
Angelarleyba was looking for help to break into the biz, It's not as though Ma Brown was looking for help with a biscuit recipe.
As Bombay ben said" what goes round, comes around" Give a little, gain a lot rings true too.
I just remember the angst i went through when i was deciding whether going it alone was the right move, and how could i minimise the mistakes by learning from others more experienced. I wish i'd known about cooks forums then.
Sorry to be so long winded, but i do think some of us can be a bit full of ourselves sometimes
Kindest regards to all and no offence meant to any


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

No offence taken. 
My feeling is there is a place for the newbie to post, it is right below the culinary students section. Remember, even the moderators would prefer that the postings go in the appropriate area. I'm all for helping out and I hope I have helped when I have replied, it's just not the appropriate area for the new person to post.
Just my opinion though....


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

WOW. This really has the potential to get ugly. I think most of us would agree we want to help others and be a community. There is a need for a place for people to get info as newbies AND there is a need for a place for established professionals to get help and be a community. They are not necessarily the same place, but at times might be.

AndyG, I do not think it is about who is allowed and who is not. Rather I believe it is a matter of what the topics are and how appropriate threads are to a professional catering forum.

That is my 2 cents & I hope we can continue this discussion without animosity.

Oh yea, and whoever responed to my post about Mentoring: I guess I am very lucky - I have had 2 great mentors in my area, and have found MOST (not all) to be helpful despite competition. I certainly need to protect my business, but also want to help when I can.
pgr


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

i hear what you're saying jigz369.
As a relative newbie myself, i'm finding it difficult in my own technophobic way to navigate the forums. When i first came on board i was a wee bit fazed by the scene and instead of figuring it out, I just jumped in . The forum you are talking about is still a mystery to me. How do i find it? After reading your posting, I realise now there is a grey area forum for new starts in the biz... My appologies if i've come over a bit bolshie. Maybe its just me, but i find navigating a bit of a problem...If it's not just me, then maybe others will be making un-intentional errors too.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

It has been my experience (maybe 1 full year of helping out with our catering area. I'm no in charge of caterings) that in large or small numbers, its hard to predict so portion control isn't an exact science that can be applied to every and all situations. 

For instance, I did a large all day catering for almost 200 people who wanted a continental breakfast, sandwich lunch with 2 salads and desert, and 2 refills of coffee, milk/cream, and sugars, hot water for tea, and paper items. The food was perfectly portioned but I had excess coffee, milkette, and creamettes left overed because I don't know how many people take triples, doubles, singles, or just plain black but I stuck to a cup per head. Double the numbers for a breakfast catering I did a couple weeks ago, I didn't have enough coffee at 1.5 cups a head. 

Besides, not everyone on the forums are professionals. There are some amateur cooks and foodies who may do catering jobs on the side. I'd offer any help hoping if I was to ask a question that may seem "stupid" would be answered by others on here.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm not a newbie....not sure what that makes me.....except someone who has been around Cheftalk for 7+ years posting 7000+ times (in the beginning posts were lost and we had to start over.....as of the last start over I'm up to 4000+. Say Nicko, do we get another mug at 5000 posts?

There is a difference in asking questions and giving advice. If you are giving advice to a professional using web annonymity one would assume in the pro thread you would have the experience to do so......that means you're hinny is on the line if you harm people mishandling food, that means you're familiar with servesafe or sanitation classes, that means you've actually done what you're advising others to do.....

Several pro posters are retired from cheffing/cooking....they've been there and have done what we're doing.

Advice is generally given generously/freely.....most questions are not lame at all, we've all gone through bleck at one time or other. But this is a professional thread, home cooks have an assortment of choices further down the page.....MTPC.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm really good at making pasta from scratch, among other things. I'll give advice if I know what I'm talking about. On things I don't know about, I'll just observe.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well said shroom!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Newbie (licensed would be nice....as in biz license, commercial kitchen etc...) 
caterers are more than welcome. Non-professionals have a whole lot of other places to post that are not headed with "Professional...."

Blunt, too the point.....many professionals will not continue to participate if the pro threads become amatuer hour.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Maybe it should be put in the welcome forum that newbies can only post in certain areas. I assumed it was`an open forum.  Now I know...

canadiangirl


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a food handler's license, but that's it. I took an IQ test and failed. People love my cooking but that's beside the point eh.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm wondering if this thread is about helping others OR  where these people are posting their questions?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cheftalk is Nicko's baby.....he makes the rules and decides what is right for this forum. I'm expressing my opinion (and several other professional caterer's that have emailed me).

Giving advice and mentoring each other is what Cheftalk is all about. Being new to the site is not the same as being an at home cook.

Just my opinion.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Hi shroomgirl a question please...so where do I fit in? I had my own successful catering business for over 20 years (part time) as well as cooked on the line and prepped at a cooking school. I don't refer to myself as a retired professional for the same reason I would never refer to myself as Chef? But regardless, I chose to notate myself as a home cook because that is what I am now. It doesn't mean however, that I don't have something of value to offer in some of the threads here on this forum. What do you recommend? Where is "my place"? I too was understanding this was an open board... :-/ TIA!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Shroomgirl,
You'd be back down at 1500 posts if we took away all the posts with pig/pork references:lol:
Giving advice is a choice. Advice is just that. I wouldn't take everything I read at face value. This works both ways. I've read advice or answers that I know are totally incorrect, but are correct in the givers mind.
I don't think fstfrdy was referring to anyone in particular. I understand the post though. Someone said, just hit the back button. That's what I did a while back. It works for me.
pan


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not quite sure why Shroom is getting the heat for this thread (not that you need my defense, shroom). She didn't start it, only responded. It is clear feelings run strong and I am not sure there is anyway to resolve this. It seems people are making it very personal when it really is about the purpose and goal of the forum. Has anyone taken a look at the guidelines lately? I haven't yet, but think I will...
pgr


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, I went looking for the guidelines and only found the definition of the Prof Catering Forum: "Professional caterers can share their experiences and ideas here."

Likewise the other cooking forums omit the word "Professional" I guess people need to decide where they fit?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

oh no,
pgr555,
I would never give Shroom any heat. I was being a smartazz. We go back a couple of decades  I do understand her position though. Most professionals in this business hardly have any time to themselves. Some come here to unwind, relax and share. When one encounters numerous and repetitive posts that do not require a professionals responce, that pro could become wound up and tense.:crazy:
Does that sound condescending and uppity? didn't mean it that way
pan


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Panini, I can relate to that. I chat at a HVAC pro site (that is my field now), and it wouldn't be the same if non-pros took up a lot of space. Out of respect, I will leave you guys alone. I hope others will do the same.

A side note, it would be helpful if it was more obvious when a pro forum was being entered. It took me a bit to figure out.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

NO!
AndyG, I must have screwed up and sent the wrong message. Stay, participate. It is a community. Don't listen to me. What a jerk I am. When I hit the half century mark, I seem to talk in circles:talk:
I'm just going to run to the Pastry shop and try to pull my foot out of my ____
pan


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

No you're right, you spoke for many I think. no problem  I have fun in the non-pro forums too.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

There is plenty of forums to post in on cheftalk. Nicko has made sure of it, so all feel welcome. There is however something to be said about allowing professionals to have there space also.

I have known shroomgirl for 7 years, and can say with the utmost confidence that shroom is one of the most important people to this site.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Cape chef, I completely agree with you! To all, I also give my apologies, I was not trying to single out shroomgirl nor to make this a personal matter, I was sincerely asking the question because sometimes people like food don't fit into neat boxes. 

I really don't know where or where I shouldn't be posting and I definitely wouldn't want to invade peoples' area. I'm sincere here. I don't know why it sounds as if I'm being sarcastic or defensive, I wish you could see inside my head. :-/

Oh well, I will also stay out of the professional forums out of respect. No hard feelings and again, shroom sorry to reply to you.

BZ


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Again WOW! I love you all & am sorta sorry i got involved in this thread... I am a pacifist... all about world peace
pgr555


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

everyone decides for themselves if they are a food professional.....defining that would seem to be easy but the few first things that come to mind are not fast and firm....
cooking in a commercial kitchen....well personal chefs don't do that
making money from cooking.....not all that cook for non-profits make money
having been where those of us catering have been....obviously of value to those of us muddling through

As to pig threads.... personally I think there should be a forum heading just for porcine....but it's not my site.
This is a community founded and run by Nicko....I defer to him.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oh yeah....pan and cc are extended web family members that probably know more about me than my biological family.....at least cooking wise.....like big brothers....they have gotten as well as given grief through the years. There is a friendship that develops with time. 

Cheftalk has been a great resource of support, joy, ideas, etc.....bouncing project ideas or getting feedback is so important to creative people....finding "your people" that enjoy the passion of cooking is one of the greatest things to have. How many of you get shut down by friends or people around you that are just not as enthralled with food? Cheftalk always has had members that will share the joy of a discovery....(even new members that aren't tired of having pig on the menu, or are into heirloom varieties or just like breaking them down and making shtuff with the bits and pieces  thank goodness, cus I'm still working through pig ideas.....


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Shroomgirl, thanks so much for the clarification! I have a bit of knowledge here or there to give but lol like to use it judiciously since I'm not in the trenches now and if my better half B bawks at eating something I fix well...hmm...hellll let's be honest that just doesn't happen unless I get fouled for over-use of spinach.

Can anything pork be bad??? I would dearly love to break a whole hog down to parts!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

it was stated earlier....and worth reiterating....
Catering is not all about how to cook food en masse....off site catering involves oh so much more.

menu development
pricing
portion
movement of food/equipment/staff
staffing
staging
decorating
being able to work with time.....time is one of caterings biggest elements.
working out logistics, time schedules, personnel issues
knowing with each client what's important
running a commercial kitchen, training staff
looking at packaging
retail vs wholesale
deciding whether to add a "bread and butter" product ie....a friend who caters sells shortbread and cookies to coffee shops and stores to help suppliment her bottom line. I take in personal chef clients and teach classes to offset the slow time. 
print material
advertising
public relations
choosing events and professional groups to join
learning about new equipment
working up new ideas
deciding when/if to expand
how to continue enjoying the work we've chosen
how much staff to bring in.....
chosing premade vs scratch vs partially made vs contracted out.....ie I make water bagels but buy swiss commercial chocolate small tart shells, I'll make lavosh but buy other crackers....I'll make pate chou but would buy petit fours from a wholesale baker.
types and amounts of insurence
licenses/taxes etc...


How about deciding how to market yourself? That's a constant thorn for me....I've not got set menus so each event is different.....how do you market that you work through budgets/pcing guests/time to people that are looking to hire a caterer?


That's what professional caterers deal with.....well and the not killing nor maiming people.
Home cooks giving advice on transporting food to offsite venues without kitchens and a hall for staging....or producing a product that will be stable for a couple of hours ......or know costing on basics.....or just knowing that coffee service would involve much more than plugging in a pot. Most of the time they haven't got the experience to respond with help that makes sense.

These are what makes the professional threads different than the regular threads further down the page.
MTPC


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Well said Shroomgirl, maybe you ought to contact Webster's and have them use your definition of caterer. 

I will say that I have never been one for message boards or on-line communities of any sort. In all the years that such things have existed I have come across many different food related message boards and never (until I came across this one) have I felt the desire to bookmark the site and "lurk" (I believe that is the term used) let alone participate. 

I was struck by the level of professionalism, the willingness to share ideas, and the fact that all types of professionals (chefs, caterers, pastry chefs, owners, writers and so on) were interacting at the same site. The food industry is so diverse and many of us wear many different hats in this field, to find a venue that encompasses so much is impressive.

I haven't been a member very long, but visiting this site is now part of my day. In fact, not too long ago I had to assure my husband that I wasn't having an on-line affair, I was just coming here! I check posts here before I check my e-mail.

Back to the difference between a "newbie" caterer and a "newbie" to the site:

I understand where some posts should go, i.e. venting over clueless clients, menu ideas, staffing issues, etc. are for the professional categories. 

However, as a professional I like to develop my own recipes and experiment. Things that we do in a professional capacity use different techniques, certainly different quantities and have to fulfill different needs. Furthermore, there are differences in the professional world. What works for a restaurant may not work for a caterer and vise versa. 
An at home cook, no matter how talented (unless they have professional experience) can't begin to give me advice on *some* things. It even goes beyond the technical aspect of preparation. How will an at home cook give advice on gauging how clients might receive the dish and if the work involved in prep and expense will be worth it or pearls before swine? So where do I as a professional post ideas or ask for input on recipes? In the general categories or professional?

Then there is the issue of which professional category to post in? I see a lot of cross over and wonder what the etiquette is because I am not only new to this site but the message board world as a whole. 

And is it considered poor form to be as long winded as I am? If so I will try to be less wordy.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

professional forums for professional recipe development.....all info that professionals would know that at-home cooks would not......

Catering is different obviously from pastry and the top pro thread which I don't remember the name of but is basically all....heavy in restaurant/ country club guys.

Down the page are the regular threads that are not specific to pros or amatuers.....you've already stated the obvious in that foodies without commercial experience will be active in those threads, so know that going in.


As to length of post, don't worry about it.....I don't....if there is time long windedness sometimes helps working out shtuff, other times asking/answering a question may just read. "yep"....only now there seems to be some computer thing that says you have to post more than 3 letters....not sure what's up with that but sometimes ditto or yep works.


Cheftalk is special.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Once again, Thank you shroom... your list/definition is spot on.
pgr


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

I have enjoyed this thread it has been informative, to me. I never intended to single out any one user but spoke in generalities. Now after reading each post I have been educated. My original opinion is still the same but I have found the other posting areas. I now, thanks to this post I have found the other areas further down the page. Exchanging basic information on cooking and really for a chef/owner/operator/cook at home/try to keep my kids eating good fun food like me I am very happy to post there now also. I have aready learned some stuff from the "cant boil water" gang.

Cheers fstfrdy :chef:


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Just want to say that as a professional in another area, you will learn more if you keep your ears open to those outside your profession as well. Yes I know a lot more than you in some things, my territory, but doesn't mean I can't learn from you too. No need to be haughty.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Professional Food Service Forums 
These forums are reserved for professional's in the food service industry
(Please note these forum are intended for professionals only. You are free to read but please refrain from posting.)

this is on the front page....Andy, I'm trully tired of being insulted....long day I catered an offsite event for 650 and just wanted to kick back and relax.
Enough already.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

insulted?

well kick back in that home that's made comfortable partly by those in my profession lol


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I dont care for the small talk about petty issues, if you want, you can take them to PM..

Shroomgirl what you wrote about catering is a long list of every single thing we do on a daily basis with the one exception of profiling and estimating based on that element , nicely done!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Shroomgirl captured both what we do & the purpose of the forum. I started out thinking everyone should be welcome. However, Andy exemplified in his last few posts exactly why this should remain a forum for "Professional Caterers". I come here for the input from my collegues in my profession, not for this ridiculous immaturity.

I think I am done reading this thread... I hope we return to catering issues, questions, support and conversation!
pgr


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I was on my way out, don't care for the elitism here. I'm not immature at all, perhaps a bit too long in the tooth for my own good. If you and your colleagues are sure that you have nothing to learn from the lower classes, you are missing a lot of learning opportunities.


----------



## cflower (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been catering since 1990 and a few things I have learned on catering for different groups. Seems like Church groups, teachers, realtors and events where there are mostly family members eat LOTS. Groups where people are comfortable with each other always seems to consume more food than a cocktail party where everyone is "watching their weights". I have never run out of food in 17 years so I don't know if that means I'm wasting food or just planning correctly. Anyway, I never mind questions, I'm sure I will be asking some pretty dumb ones from time to time.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

If I'm looking for an answer from a professional, well, I'm going to go where the professionals are.
I would expect to get a faster, and more informative response in the professional forum than a newbie forum.
I agree that giving advice should only be done by those qualified to give it.
But asking?
I would think I could ask anything of you all, and those that were of a mind to would respond, and others would ignore, and nobody would get bunched up undies.

That's the great thing about forums.
They are a wealth of knowledge.
It's like being in a room with a constant rotation of many people, with many levels of experience.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

AGAIN - I will help anybody who needs it!! - I will MAKE time!! - just the way I am - I have come a long way - with a little help from my friends !! - ask away!!


----------

